

Vinegar May Be Cheap, Safe Way to Kill TB Germ - Mz
http://www.drugs.com/news/vinegar-may-cheap-safe-way-kill-tb-germ-50579.html?

======
Mz
From the article:

 _" There is a real need for less toxic and less expensive disinfectants that
can eliminate TB and non-TB mycobacteria, especially in resource-poor
countries," said Takiff._

